# Callback methoden



## Freak2k (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfach möglichkeit in Java callback methoden zu implementieren?
am besten wäre, wenn man einen Zeiger auf eine bestimmte Funktion als parameter übergeben könnte!

danke


----------



## hpvw (2. Mai 2005)

In der Sun-API ist das zum Teil mit Interfaces gelöst. Zum Beispiel ist im Interface Comparator eine Vergleichsfunktion zu implementieren.

Der Aufbau ist prinzipiell ein Interface mit einer Methode callback() und dieses in einer Klasse (oder auch in mehreren) zu implementieren. Die Methode, die eine Callback-Funktion benötigt, bekommt dann eine Instanz dieser Klasse bzw. ein Objekt vom Typ des Interface übergeben und kann die durch das Interface bekannte Methode nutzen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Wie wär's denn damit:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.turoials;

/**
 * @author Darimont
 */
public class CallbackExample {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Runnable r = new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				System.out.println("foo");
			}
		};

		doSomething(r);

		doSomething(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
					System.out.println("trallala");
				}
			}
		});
	}

	public static void doSomething(Runnable r) {
		System.out.println("before Execution");
		r.run();
		System.out.println("after Execution");
	}

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

